# Dog Weight / Shape...



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

My GSD bitch is now 13 months old....

A month or so back, it was pointed out to me that she was getting a bit 'rotund'.. for want of a phrase. She was losing her waist, and looking a bit podgy..

At first, I really couldn't see it - and after owning really big males in the past, still thought she was small.

I put it down to several things, her first season, puppy fat etc etc... I think to be honest, I wanted another big dog, like the late Max was. But I have to realise that you have to work with what you're given. So the smaller, faster, more agile 'pocket rocket' is what I've got now - and I have to enjoy that and not try to make it into something it isn't.

So, I wasn't too blind that I didn't want second opinions etc.. so I asked some people at my club and some others that I trusted.. and guess what... they too concluded that she was carrying a bit too much. Especially as she was working, jumping, running and biting etc.. and how better she would be with a bit of weight off...

So I've cut down her food, increased her water, and increased the exercise time and the manner of exercise.

Again, as I see her every day - it's hard for me to judge.. but I think she's slimmed down a bit and she does appear fitter/faster in training....

Here's some pictures from a month ago and some from today...

Any thoughts, opinions, etc ?

March 08


















and now a month later;


April 08


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

Yup, she's looking in much better shape in the second set of photos.

I've always used the "rib test" on my GSDs to guage their weight. With the dog standing, stand over the dog and run your hands down the dog's sides from front to back. If you can feel the ribs without too much effort the dog is at a good weight. If you can't feel the ribs, dog is too heavy. If the dog feels like a washboard, or you can *see* the ribs easily on the dog, then it's too skinny.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I always feel that the shape and weight of a puppy or dog should be an issue to that dog only. Not some scale or diet wiz from the K9 world. People brag that they have a 4 month old Rottie which weighs in at 140 pounds. No dah! It's FAT!:evil:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i think she looks a lot better gary. i too go with the "feeling ribs" criteria for assessing a good weight. she maybe could lose a little bit yet, but you're going in the right direction! at this point it may only be a matter of tweaking a 1/4 or 1/2 c of food/day.

and if she gets a bit too thin, it's always easy to add a bit.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

She's looking great! Nice tuck but her ribs, spine and hip bones are covered nicely. She could be cut a little better but that's more a sex, maturity and genetic thing. 
Either way, you've got one nice bitch there! 
I'll be glad to take her off your hands when you get tired of her. :grin: :grin: :grin: :wink:


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

She looks much better in the 2nd set. I use the rib feel test as well, since their fur makes it harder to do a visual. 

Now, on my Dane, it's easy to see when she gets too bony. Right now she's looking pretty good, 108lbs @ 17 months, but it's nearly impossible to keep her from showing a few ribs. She just burns it off...


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I think it's mainly camera angle, unless you stop feeding completely a dog won't lose much weight in just one month or show much physical change from more water and excersize.

She's a good looking dog and seems very eager to please and willing to work, give her a break, show us what you look like in a thong Gary lol.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> show us what you look like in a thong Gary lol.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

OK! TMI! Family forum and all that! Now I gotta go stick a hot knife in my eyes. :-&


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Gary: Your dog is looking much better. I have one suggestion for you: wax...lots of wax.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I think it's mainly camera angle, unless you stop feeding completely a dog won't lose much weight in just one month or show much physical change from more water and excersize.
> 
> She's a good looking dog and seems very eager to please and willing to work, give her a break, show us what you look like in a thong Gary lol.


Way to go Gerry egg Gary on! Now we all are scared for life.  
From how the dog looks, to a dirt dog in a FLASH! Yipes!!!


----------



## Melissa Blazak (Apr 14, 2008)

Gary, you have more guts than I do! But I haven't finished my coffee yet and that little show was just too much for my caffeine deprived brain! \\/


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice socks Gary!! Did you knit them yourself?


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Melissa Blazak said:


> Gary, you have more guts than I do!


Yep, and they're on display!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Ian Forbes said:


> Yep, and they're on display!


Along with some other stuff! 

I am so glad I wasn't drinking my soda at the time I happened to scroll down! :lol:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

What's that old saying, be careful what you wish for !!

Gary, those gitch look like strippers gear.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Of, course the picture is not of Gary.....but he may have taken it??

Xena looks much better to my eye, but it is always difficult with those hairy, pointy eared dogs to see clearly - I'm sure you have noticed the difference.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Ian Forbes said:


> Of, course the picture is not of Gary.....but he may have taken it??


I'm glad you realised it wasn't me.. \\/ 

He's about 10 years younger and about 30 pound lighter... :???:

And i'm pleased to say, I didn't take it... 

I think I just googled thong or something and got that... Glad it got everyone's attention...


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I think it's mainly camera angle, unless you stop feeding completely a dog won't lose much weight in just one month or show much physical change from more water and excersize.


I disagree completely. 

I have seen dramatic changes in one month without fasting. One dog - a fat old bandogge - got an upgrade from Ol' Roy to Canidae and some time on a springpole each day. She lost 20 pounds in a month.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

That dog must've been belemic, how does a dog get excersize hanging from a rope ?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> I disagree completely.
> 
> I have seen dramatic changes in one month without fasting. One dog - a fat old bandogge - got an upgrade from Ol' Roy to Canidae and some time on a springpole each day. She lost 20 pounds in a month.


20 lbs in a month is honestly too fast in humans let alone dogs. In a cat, it would have gotten hepatic lipidosis and died with a weight loss that drastic.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

she looks great now Gary!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Now that's her fighting weight.


----------



## Catalina Valencia (Feb 20, 2008)

Great job Gary, I love how she looks now.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Catalina Valencia said:


> Great job Gary, I love how she looks now.



Thanks... 

I took these with my cellphone camera whilst out exercising her today..


----------



## Catalina Valencia (Feb 20, 2008)

What is her weight/height? Did you kept any growing records?

I ask because I think my pup is gonna be like yours (she's only 31 lbs at 5,5 months), even her vet is surprized of her small size, but she's healthy and in good body condition otherwise. I love to see Xena's working pics and I think Diabla will make more than one person to bit his tongue in the future.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Catalina Valencia said:


> What is her weight/height? Did you kept any growing records?
> 
> I ask because I think my pup is gonna be like yours (she's only 31 lbs at 5,5 months), even her vet is surprized of her small size, but she's healthy and in good body condition otherwise. I love to see Xena's working pics and I think Diabla will make more than one person to bit his tongue in the future.


She is 23 inches at the shoulders and is 65 pounds.

You might have already seen them, but her working videos are at;
www.youtube.com/K9Protection


----------

